# Wow!  BEAUTIFUL FUR. *_*



## Ruchii (Aug 28, 2010)

Hai there!  You shouldn't know me, because I'm rather new here.

I'm very inspired to start a fursuit making project when I get my next check.  I've stumbled upon this place that's located in the UK (Ships internationally) and for what the quality looks to be, it doesn't SEEM overly priced.  Reading the website, the people seem to really care about their product as well.

http://www.fauxthrow.com/faux-fur-fabric/

Examples:

27.95 EU: 











Conversion via EURO -> USD is 1.2731 USD.
(27.95 EURO = 35.6 USD)

There's some ranging in a price of EU89/119USD, but I'M GUESSING that's if you really want to have super high quality. (or for whatever purpose the price may be higher.)

I haven't seen this place listed, but I found it by googling Luxurious Faux Fur Fabric, so I figured I would post it.


Samples are free up to 5 swatches btw, then you have to pay to order more-- but even the samples past that aren't overly priced. (7 EURO for a full set I believe.)

For experienced fursuit makers, what do you think about this fur?  It appears so soft and realistic in a sense, and it doesn't appear you'd be paying an insane amount as you would at other high quality places.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow. That stuff looks cool, but crazy expensive.


----------



## Deo (Aug 28, 2010)

I buy fru from WhiteWolf, she has the last remanants of MM FOX IN ALL COLORS! *drools*
Distinctive Fabrics, CR Crafts, Mendels, Fabric.com, but http://www.imstuffedfur.com/wolfcoyotefurs.html has the best furs ever.
And there is always National Fiber Technology's fur, but that is hella expensive and sold by the square foot. 

The fur you posted above looks a bit expensive for it's pile length, I've seen their site and called them (they are very good) but the fur itself isn't my favorite nor would I pay that much for it. Also, remember, shipping will cost you an arm and a leg. for begginning suits I would use Fabric.com and Distinctive Fabrics as both are the same fur for lower prices and it's really good, long, and soft fur. Also when buying fur order samples and check the backings! NO FUN FUR.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 28, 2010)

@Deo - Oh it's overly pricy?  Hah didn't realize that.

How come you don't like their fur?  Is it because of the price?  (Just curious, so I can get a better understanding.)

Ah thank you very much for the links; I'll check them all out. =)  I'd love to order samples from everywhere, and see what I love the most.


----------



## Karimah (Aug 28, 2010)

I suggest trying to find a store that sells blankets made out of that material nearby, and then going to test the weight of it. Most luxurious materials like that tend to be very, very heavy and the last thing that you want to do is have on a very nice fursuit that weighs you down, drains your energy, and causes you to overheat at an unheard of rate. Although if you're okay with only wearing it on short occasions and with the price (yes, that is a very high price) then by all means go for it.

Maintenance seems like it will be a pain though.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 28, 2010)

@Karimah--  Hmm I didn't think about the weight, so thank you.  I was thinking of designing some kind of cooling unit so that it wouldn't overly bother me.  How does this idea sound?

I think I'll do some research into fur weight and experiment with stuff IRL. ^_^


----------



## Deo (Aug 28, 2010)

It's not the price, though that is a large factor, but the length of the hairs. On the brand you posted they usually range from 0.5 inch-1.6inch. I prefer 2 inch-4inch fur. It just feels nicer, looks better, etc. Definitely look around before making such a large purchase. Also, remember to buy some really sheap shitty cloth to butcher to make a pattern. When that looks nice then you can cut your fur, but don't rush to get hacking at the fur because every mistake with the fur is expensive whereas mistakes with cheap cloth/fabric are not.

But I definetely love I'mStuffed's Fur. It has the largest most natural looking selection at decent price (higher than DF or Mendels or Fabric.com). They also have awesome crazy colors, long lengths, and dense short pile furs too. I love love love them.

Like I also said WhiteWolf http://whitewolf.denofwolves.com/fur.html has some amazing fur. These have a wonderful backing and are pretty much out of stock everywhere else and the manufacturer closed. So limited supply. But they are beautiful 3in long luxurious soft furs. 




I mean, LOOK AT THAT! WOW!


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 28, 2010)

@Deo- Oh really?  Ah no wonder it looked so short.  I guess I read the description wrong, because I could have swore it said 2", but then again my brain could have transformed the CM to IN.

And oh wow, that's absolutely lovely.  Thanks for the link on that as well.

Another place I found too was http://www.distinctivefabric.com.

The owner of this website (http://www.savageturtlestudios.com/fursuits.html) said that she/he uses fur from that website, and I thought the suit's fur quality looked absolutely wonderful.

Thanks for the input btw. =)  I'm trying to find out as much as I can about all of this.


----------



## Deo (Aug 28, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> Another place I found too was http://www.distinctivefabric.com.
> 
> The owner of this website (http://www.savageturtlestudios.com/fursuits.html) said that she/he uses fur from that website, and I thought the suit's fur quality looked absolutely wonderful.
> 
> Thanks for the input btw. =) I'm trying to find out as much as I can about all of this.


 

I already posted Distinctive Fabrics for you. ? 


Deovacuus said:


> *Distinctive Fabrics*, CR Crafts, Mendels, *Fabric.com*, but http://www.imstuffedfur.com/wolfcoyotefurs.html has the best furs ever.
> And there is always National Fiber Technology's fur, but that is hella expensive and sold by the square foot.
> 
> The fur you posted above looks a bit expensive for it's pile length, I've seen their site and called them (they are very good) but the fur itself isn't my favorite nor would I pay that much for it. Also, remember, shipping will cost you an arm and a leg. for begginning suits I would use* Fabric.com* and *Distinctive Fabrics* as both are the same fur from the same manufacturer and are lower priced and really good, long, and soft fur. Also when buying fur order samples and check the backings! NO FUN FUR.


 
If you have any questions about furs I make my own suits, so yeah, ask away.

Again beware of shipping. FauxFurThrows (the place you posted) is across an ocean. The shipping on three yards of fur will probaably be like $40, maybe more.

Also, did you check out I'mStuffed Furs yet?


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh, whoops.  I guess I missed it.  I was looking up more things, before I finished looking through the list, and just got caught up into everything.

Yeah, I really like the realistic look on it, so thank you. =)

All the fur looks really nice.  I think I'm going to grab a ton of samples from the different websites, and see what I like. :3  I'm going to be messing around with an airbrush as well for specific markings. *_*


----------



## Deo (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll let you know if i remember any other faux fur places online. You may also want to look locally at Joannes and Hancock Fabrics. Or if you live near a big city check out the Fashion District and shop for fur fabric there. Like the LA fabric district etc.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

All righty; Thank you so much for the help. ^_^  There's a Hancocks around here that I'll check at for fur. :3  I don't think I've seen a Joann's here before.


----------



## Deo (Aug 29, 2010)

Remeber, don't buy short pile fun fur. That is a huge NO-NO. And makes your fursuit look nasty.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

Hah yeah, I heard about that.  I pretty much struck that out on my list of "fursuit-to-do" a bit back.

I plan to order a lot of samples of different furs to get an idea of what I really like.

*Question*-- How hard is it to dye faux fur, and what negative effects would come of it?

I want a very specific color, but I haven't seen the color that I want listed anywhere as of yet.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 30, 2010)

Faux fur itself isn't really fabric. It's plastic, which is the same reason you can't dry it on high heat because that shit will melt. It's just not poreus enough to hold onto a color to give you something bold. I've managed to get very very light colors out of dyeing however.

Acrylic paint yields the best results, ironically fabric dye gave me the worse results. Pen ink don't do half a bad job, but you need to put in on and let it dry that way, and try you're damnedest to brush it all the while. It tends to dry very...stiff.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah the dying doesn't work. I tried to die a white bit of fur to red and had red hands for a while, and a light pink tail. 
With acrylic I had great results. Just watered down, then taking a fine comb as it dried. it looks nice on my tail.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 30, 2010)

Acrylic paint?  Wont that make the paint very stiff, or since you said watered down.. do you water it down tons and you wait it on as if it's water and it dyes it?  Sorry, a bit confused on that statement.


----------



## Deo (Aug 30, 2010)

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2552327.html


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh thank you!

I was actually googling around earlier for fur dying tips, and I didn't pull this up.  I found one sharpie related on the LJ community as well, but the detailed image tutorial didn't exist anymore... so yay. :3


----------

